# Leather rimmed steering wheels....



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

So how many are like me and feel spending £60K on a motorhome and getting a piece of plastic to steer it with is a bit of a let down? My last Peugeot I fitted an aftermarket momo wheel and it was so much nicer.

I have found a UK manufaturer who does a QUALITY leather wheel for the Sprinter at £125 ( Mercedes don't make one) and he is willing to do the same for the Ducato/Boxer something I think is previously not available, like for like.

Is there enough interest out there for him to do this, needs a few orders to make it practical.

Your opinion please?


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

Any pictures of his work and is this a complete wheel with air-bag and electrics?


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

I will upload some pictures, the wheel takes about 15 minutes to fit ( DIY or they will do it (Oxford area), it replaces the rim so you have to take off the airbag unit which is quite easy to do.


----------



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

*steering wheel*

8O 8O 8O 8O  

Mick


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Our X250 Ducato has a leather rim, maybe its just on the 3.0?


----------



## crusader (Jul 5, 2012)

PLEASE be aware its not an easy job to just change an airbag , in workshops they have to be stored in steel containers , they can and do explode also on some cars if you remove the airbag you have to have it reset by a dealer , get more advice before doing this job ,  jim


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

trevd01 said:


> Our X250 Ducato has a leather rim, maybe its just on the 3.0?


 I think you can order it from the factory when new.

norm


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

My steering wheel is fine.


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Of the 70,000 people on this site I am sure there are 69,950 who will have no interest in this whatsoever, but for the other 50 this might be interesting. Regarding fitting it is £20 for a Mercedes main dealer to fit it and takes circa 10 minutes....the airbag is not an issue if done correctly, if you are not sure do not attempt it!


----------



## gerardjanice (May 1, 2005)

I bought a kit for about £5 on Ebay (China) ie. strip of leather complete with holes and thread, and stitched it on the original steering wheel. Took me about 2 hours to do properly, but hey I'm retired.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Well I trapped this snake down in the New Forest and thought........... :idea: 

Only took three months with the tanning and stuff. 
Looks great but stings a bit doing a three point turn. :lol:


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

:lol: :lol: 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

my ford s got a leather steering wheel .thought they were pretty standard these days ??


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Buy some leather driving gloves, then you can imagine that you have a leather steering wheel and gear knob.


A bonus is, that you can take them with you, when you change vehicles.




Pete 8)


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

So the whole point of my original post was to help a guy to develop his business having had amazing service and a fantastic product and to make the few that may be interested aware of something not previously available for certainly pre X250 Fiat, Mercedes plus many other cars and vans.

Royal Steering Wheels ( google it) then contact Jack directly, I wish I hadn't bothered now. :roll:


----------



## crusader (Jul 5, 2012)

Just had a look at this website , looks a very quality outfit , will pass the details onto friends in the ford rs owners club , jim


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*bags*



crusader said:


> PLEASE be aware its not an easy job to just change an airbag , in workshops they have to be stored in steel containers , they can and do explode also on some cars if you remove the airbag you have to have it reset by a dealer , get more advice before doing this job ,  jim


The Drivers airbag on a Sprinter is very easy to remove. If you have an Airbag. On Many A Class or Frankia's with Swivel seats. There will be no Airbag (A-Class usually). Or it has been disarmed due to the seat height.

2 x T30 Torx

You just have to make sure you disconnect the battery FIRST!

Undo the Torx behind the wheel and then unclip the airbag connectors.

Hardest part is getting the wheel off. That is held in by a Hex nut and will have thread lock on it. Does require some umph and leverage.

Here is a Video of how to do it.

REMEMBER

*Disconnect Battery FIRST
*DO NOT re-connect battery without first reconnecting Airbag

If you re-connect battery with Airbag off, it will record an error and you will have to get the code removed with STAR diagnostics.

I might be interested in a couple of leather steering wheels.

TM


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

If anyone is interested please pm me rather than go direct because there is a discount available doing it this way, I am trying to co- ordinate sales for him and he will make them for any vehicle as long as there are enough orders.

He really does do a fantastic product, I get nothing out of this but the satisfaction of knowing I have helped the economy a little more in a very tiny way!!

Here is what I ordered...


----------

